# [Portage]Vider le cache(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Miaou à tous,

Il y’a un bout de temps, sur le salon IRC, quelqu’un m’avait montré un répertoire où Portage conserve les archive des sources qu’il télécharge. En vidant ce répertoire (ce qui ne causait pas de trouble) j’ai pu gagner jusqu’à 10Go d’espace.

Simplement, j’ai oublié de quel répertoire s’agissait-il. Quelqu’un aurait une idée ?

----------

## xaviermiller

```
emerge --info | egrep "^DISTDIR"
```

devrait te donner /usr/portage/distfiles

utilise 

```
eclean-dist -d
```

 pour le nettoyer

----------

## Napoleon

Merci, ça le fait :)

----------

